# Can i cut down a 8foot SS Sander to 6 feet to fit in my truck??



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I was givin a 8 foot SS sander . it needs a new rear shoot rusted away and maybe a new chain drive? motor is new.. 
Problem is i only have a 6 foot bed, Is it worth taking and modifing if it can be done? id hate to pass on it??

Give me some thoughts. I would have to get a shorter drive chain assembly?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I would fix it up and sell it and then buy a used one or new one with the money you make off of it just my two cents


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

chs1993;1045926 said:


> I would fix it up and sell it and then buy a used one or new one with the money you make off of it just my two cents


+1 but....

I guess a 2 foot section could be chopped out of the middle, the halves re-welded and the conveyor shortened. If you got the proper equipment to do it yourself, It can be done rather easily. I would not pay someone to do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In the equipment forum there's a guy that runs a support from his hitch to support a v box 'cause he likes his tool box so much. Don't ask what page cause I don't know... Ok.........Hitachiman2000 page 86.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1045946 said:


> In the equipment forum there's a guy that runs a support from his hitch to support a v box 'cause he likes his tool box so much. Don't ask what page cause I don't know... Ok.........Hitachiman2000 page 86.


I cringe at the thought... Spreaders are heavy on the rear of a pickup as it is, and this would put the majority of the weight behind the rear axle and cause unpredictable handling, which is exactly what you don't want when it's slippery...

I'm with the others. Fix it up and sell it, then buy one to fit your truck, you should come out well ahead versus just passing this one up.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, you can.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Maleko;1045915 said:


> I was givin a 8 foot SS sander . it needs a new rear shoot rusted away and maybe a new chain drive? motor is new..
> Problem is i only have a 6 foot bed, Is it worth taking and modifing if it can be done? id hate to pass on it??
> 
> Give me some thoughts. I would have to get a shorter drive chain assembly?


It should be pretty simple to cut the front end off and shorten the unit if you have a Plasma torch, MIG capable of running stainless wire, you'll need to use tri-mix as a purge gas instead of co2 or Argon/co2 mix. You can shorten the conveyor chain no problem.

BUT how in the world did a Stainless Steel chute rust away?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Thamks guys.
i have to go look at it a little closer and see whats going on. Either way i can have it. 
I was thinking about fixing it and selling it to, or just selling it for scrap. But dont want to piss off my friend by making money on his nice jester...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Take a magnet. Get the manufacturer's name and see if you can fnd a model number.

By the time you do all the modifications and purchase a new rear chute what you will spend compared to what you can purchase a new unit for it doesn't seem to make sense unless you have the time and ability to rebuild the rear chute yourself. It would almost be more cost efficent if it were to be a mild steel unit. Cost would be much lower and ease of workablity significantly better.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes you can cut it down. I have a henderson thats been cut down to 6'. Than 5 years later i welded the section right back in( yes i saved the section i cut out.) The sander is an 89 model year and i'm still using it today.
you may find it much easier to cut it down the middle, plasma cutter works good, but a sawsall is much easier to make the cuts thru all the areas in the base section.
As for the rear chute rusting away the original chute may of been damaged and they bought a steel replacement


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Prolly the easiest and quickest way to cut the section out is a Stihl demo saw with a metal cutting wheel.


----------

